# Switch?



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

I suppose this isn't the greatest place to post a question like this because it might be a bit biased...but...i'm thinking of buying a new mac. (dun dun dun..)  Yeah, i'm still using this old windows thing.  If i was brave, i would just go out and buy one tomorrow....Unfortunately, i'm still worried about compatibility and application issues.  The mac is still limited...

Basically...i need more convincing than apple.com/switch. 

Anyone?


----------



## ksv (Dec 30, 2002)

Aha? What are your concerns? What applications do you need Mac compatibility with?


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not quite sure. I could PROBABLY do just fine on a mac, it's just the fact that with windows you've got a much more open selection of applications.  I know, i know, virtual pc can run some apps too..blah..i should just get over it and buy one.  I'm just afraid that i'll end up with something that i won't be able to use as i can use my windows machine.  I'm torn.

I guess, technically, the things that i run on a day to day basis are available for macintosh...it's just that if i come upon a new interest or hobby or something, and i wont be able to do it with a mac...and that would probably never happen.  It's just that little "what if?" thought in the back of my mind.  Blahhh..

I guess i'm pretty convinced on the fact that MacOSX is definately better than windows XP...or any windows version that existed.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

Not biased, more like experienced.    What kind of hardware do you have that you need compatibility with?  (Printers, cameras, and the like?)


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think i'd ever have a problem with hardware, it's more the software, and i -probably- would never have a problem with that either.  

It would be nice if i could use a mac for a few months before buying one to know what it's like.  I remember using macs back in elementary school...but that was a way old OS version anyways...

I dunno, it's hard to buy something you've never really used before.


----------



## ksv (Dec 30, 2002)

We should get paid by Apple for doing this


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

Hahaha.


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh, forgot..

I'm not THAT much of a PC gamer, but i do game occasionaly..and  the mac certainly lacks on the gaming side of things...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, as far as software goes, you have the whole MS Office suite going for Mac OS X, then you got all your free apps for OS X from Apple, like iTunes, iCal, and iChat  (Three very nice apps.  ).  Also, you got tons of alternatives to Microsoft out there as far as web browsers go (my favorite being Mozilla's Chimera, much leaner than IE).  What kind of programs are you most concerned with as far as compatibility goes?


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

Thank god that MacOSX has IE..i like IE.  Office too.

I think what concerns me more are the more specific applications..

Photoshop is available for mac...some Macromedia programs are available..

See, i'm talking myself in circles.  I need to make a visit to the apple store i think.


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

And besides, i have to learn a new OS... =/

I guess Mac is the better choice for web design, or anything related to audio and video.


----------



## voice- (Dec 30, 2002)

Games are there if you know where to look. I'd start with these sites:
http://www.aspyr.com
http://www.insidemacgames.com
http://www.macplay.com
http://www.ambrosia.com
http://www.blizzard.com

Take a peak and you might agree that while Macs don't have the supreme majority of games, they don't lack them either


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

well, according to at least one person, the mac doesn't have very good agriculture apps. 

there is no doubt that the mac platform has less apps available. and there are lots of little apps that only run on windows that we sometimes wish we had. i think your hobby example is a good one. when looking for apps to aid in landscaping, i found plenty for windows, a few for mac os 9 and only a couple of pitiful ones for os x. 

on the other hand, almost every possible type of application the average person would normally use has an os x version or equivilent. and more are constantly being developed. the exception to this is games. while we have some good games, if that would be 50% or more of the time you spend computing, the mac is a poor choice.

just don't expect the lightening speed of the latest pc's. the memory management of os x that provides for greater stability, often takes a second or 2 off of some tasks.  get there quick and crash on a pc or take a bit longer and know you won't have to reboot if anything were to go wrong, are your choices here.

it will also take you awhile to realize that most things aren't so complicated to do on a mac, once you've switched.  but don't be under the illusion that everything always works perfectly on a mac. we have shoddy developers and hardware companies that don't know what they are doing just like wintels do.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

The OS isn't that difficult to learn, and we're all here if you need help.  

IE for Mac is nice for some things, but it's rather slow.  Microsoft didn't want to do a nice port.    Chimera is fast, Netscape-compatible (You can use nescape plugins with it, such as Flash and Quicktime), and you get pop-up ad blocking built in.

Photoshop is also very nice, however the Macromedia apps are kind of buggy.  Their browser plugins aren't buggy, but the apps are...


----------



## voice- (Dec 30, 2002)

Learning a whole new OS isn't really such a big deal. The differences are details these days. I'd even go so far as to saying any Windows user with an open mind to changes can learn Mac OS X in an hour and the oher way around.

Heck, I was at a LAN party and a guy wanted to ping a telnet server to see if we were connected...he used a Mac for half a minute before even noticing it wasn't Windows...had he stuck around for another 15 seconds i'd show him what he was looking for...


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, according to at least one person, the mac doesn't have very good agriculture apps.
> 
> there is no doubt that the mac platform has less apps available. and there are lots of little apps that only run on windows that we sometimes wish we had. i think your hobby example is a good one. when looking for apps to aid in landscaping, i found plenty for windows, a few for mac os 9 and only a couple of pitiful ones for os x.
> ...



That's kinda what i'm referring to when i say applications.  You just don't have the selection.  ANd no, i'm not just talking about landscaping programs.  Go to a computer store..most of the software you find there is for windows.  

Although, you probably don't need most of the software there.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, it's like cars  - want to customize your car, best to have bought a cheap popular model that doesn't have that much special going for it as it comes. (the old vw bug had lots of custom options). want a car that is great for what it is and worth every penny of the luxuries that come with it, buy a lexus or mercedes. no, you'll never find that set of flashing light running boards for your lexus (thank God  )


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 30, 2002)

I have a programming related question...

(I'm not a programmer ---- ....yet)

Is there a language you can write that would work with windows and MacOS?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

C++?


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2002)

Java 
But if you know C++, learning Cocoa (native OS X programming) shouldn't be a problem. When you buy a Mac (or just Mac OS X), you'll get free developer tools with it, and loads of documentation. There are also a couple of books on the subject, at least one named "Learning Cocoa"


----------



## Factor41 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, its all there on the Dev CD and its a piece of cake to get to grips with - I've only done very limited programming and I'm getting the hang of it. As for the other major apps, Adobe and Macromedia are all well in on OS X - all we're waiting for is the slowpokes at Quark. <recalls classic line from Macromedia Director Windows manual... "Macromedia recommends Power Macintosh for all professional work...">. More games are coming through just lately, but I have a PS2 for all that malarkey anyway, and it doesn't sound like thats a major concern for you.

I'd say just jump on in. It sounds like you've pretty much convinced yourself you want one. If it helps, I know loads of people who have used Macs, be it mine, or ones at work, and then gone out and bought one. I don't know any Mac user who's had a play with Windows and decided they needed it in their lives. I've used macs since around 95 and i've never even been tempted back. Every time I have to use Windows 95, 98, XP, whatever, I generally end up wondering why people are still putting up with it. I'm trying not to be biased, I just really do _enjoy_ using my Macs.


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 31, 2002)

It would be so nice if Mac was the majority platform...


----------



## edX (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *It would be so nice if Mac was the majority platform... *



NOOOO!!!  i don't want to live in constant fear of viruses and worms and trojan horses. i like knowing that i am relatively safe from such things and don't have to virus scan everything that crosses my desktop. i like knowing that i am using the best and that 90% of people don't know any better than to use windows (or are too afraid to not be like their friends)

With a mac, we can play in their world just fine, but they can't stomp around and muck ours up.

i could rant on and on about why i don't want to see this and have at other points in other threads. but if the virus thing isn't enough to clear your perception on this issue, the rest won't matter.


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, you do have a point there.  I have suffered from viruses a couple of times...forced me to reinstall windows.  Ick.


----------



## Aeronyth (Dec 31, 2002)

I guess i could say that i've always liked macs...even back on the old PowerMac all-in-one-education-machine that crashed alot. 

Hmm..i wonder what OS version that was..


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2003)

Just so that you know. mac do come in a few different styles.
a) all in ones
b) Towers

both have thier ups and downs

all in ones are almost care free, but you can hardly upgrade them
towers can be upgraded, but they cost more and you have to buy a monitor 

just thought i would brin that up

"you will be happy once you leave the darkside"


----------



## ksv (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *I guess i could say that i've always liked macs...even back on the old PowerMac all-in-one-education-machine that crashed alot.
> 
> Hmm..i wonder what OS version that was.. *



The all-in-one G3 originally came with 8.0. It was full of bugs and generally crappy. Crashed all the time. And schools probably never cared to update to 8.1


----------



## Aeronyth (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, they were quite buggy....i remember crashing them alot.

Our school had loads of those computers...


----------

